# Mouse Traps!



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

So I thought my roommates and I had a pretty good arrangement. I could keep all the rats I wanted (the number has increased more than I ever imagined), and they could not complain as long as I kept them clean and out of the way. A little while ago we noticed that we had mice in the house. I was not too worried to take immediate action and spent a few weeks researching humane ways to clear an entire house of the sneaky little things. Unfortunately my roommates had no issues with taking their own action. When they starting setting up traps in their rooms I was morally upset, but did not really have much of a say as per our agreement. Thankfully they agreed not to use an exterminator, poison, sprays, or anything that my rats could get through airborne travel. Now today I was horrified to find traps in my bathroom- hidden no less! The bathroom that I free-range my baby rats in (they are scared by the large open space of the bedroom)! I cannot imagine what I would have done had I not decided to clean up before letting my boys in. I am just in absolute shock. If any one of my rats had gotten injured or died because they set up traps, all **** would have broken loose. I cannot believe the amount of disrespect is shown by setting them up where they know my rats have access to. I mean come on! I know you do not love the rodents as much as me, but it is down right sick to almost kill them! All I can say is someone is getting a rage induced lecture, and thank the lord I am moving soon.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

toke said:


> So I thought my roommates and I had a pretty good arrangement. I could keep all the rats I wanted (the number has increased more than I ever imagined), and they could not complain as long as I kept them clean and out of the way. A little while ago we noticed that we had mice in the house. I was not too worried to take immediate action and spent a few weeks researching humane ways to clear an entire house of the sneaky little things. Unfortunately my roommates had no issues with taking their own action. When they starting setting up traps in their rooms I was morally upset, but did not really have much of a say as per our agreement. Thankfully they agreed not to use an exterminator, poison, sprays, or anything that my rats could get through airborne travel. Now today I was horrified to find traps in my bathroom- hidden no less! The bathroom that I free-range my baby rats in (they are scared by the large open space of the bedroom)! I cannot imagine what I would have done had I not decided to clean up before letting my boys in. I am just in absolute shock. If any one of my rats had gotten injured or died because they set up traps, all **** would have broken loose. I cannot believe the amount of disrespect is shown by setting them up where they know my rats have access to. I mean come on! I know you do not love the rodents as much as me, but it is down right sick to almost kill them! All I can say is someone is getting a rage induced lecture, and thank the lord I am moving soon.


Intentional destruction of your property (your rats) is illegal... And them coming into your bathroom is invasion of your personal space (not illegal, just very very rude) ..... I would definitely mention that to them. God bless your patience.... 
Even if you want to be civil with them and kind, Don't let them walk all over you . Make it clear you're not going to be pushed around and that what they did it NOT okay ... Best of luck!!! They sound like disrespectful jerks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow, we have a mouse or wild rat in our house and my parents put it where they know it has been. I hate it.

But for your room mates that know you have rats an know you free range in that room is very inconsiderate and rude of them! I don't know what I would do.

I can't believe the maturity level of some people or the way they think.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Idiots...


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

I HATE it when people who own rats and see a wild one or a mouse in their houses and then go all "Well normal traps don't always work right and the electric ones are better deaths. Relocation kills them almost all the time so just kill them quick instead" like really? These are supposed to be the creatures you love and instead you want to kill it because it might die in the wild at least it has a chance there. Ugh. People make me mad.


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

What I absolutely HATE are glue traps. WHY are those even still on the stinking shelves???? One of my friends just posted the other day a little mouse they caught in a tupperware container. They threw it in the garbage IN the container with a lid on it...still alive. I blasted her for it as did numerous other people. First off it's below zero and putting that mouse in your unheated garage in a container in the trash is outright cruel. Why not just let it go outside for pete's sake! At least then it has a chance to find shelter and food instead of being stuck without food, warmth and water!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ergala said:


> What I absolutely HATE are glue traps. WHY are those even still on the stinking shelves???? One of my friends just posted the other day a little mouse they caught in a tupperware container. They threw it in the garbage IN the container with a lid on it...still alive. I blasted her for it as did numerous other people. First off it's below zero and putting that mouse in your unheated garage in a container in the trash is outright cruel. Why not just let it go outside for pete's sake! At least then it has a chance to find shelter and food instead of being stuck without food, warmth and water!


I'm hoping that mouse broke out of that container.. At least, I know a rat would be able to... I hope a mouse would too...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ergala (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope she realized how mean it was. If I lived near her I'd be over there jail breaking it.


----------

